# SKZMDC Merit List Is Displayed



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

The list is displayed on the college notice board everyone can go and check their names...


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

is the foreign list also displayed?


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> is the foreign list also displayed?


i dont know....


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

This is superb... and what are the people from other cities supposed to do? :?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> This is superb... and what are the people from other cities supposed to do? :?


lol i like your sarcasm...I loathe sheikh zaid


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

maybe you should try calling on their number which by the way is ALWAYS busy they might tell you on phone if the pick up your call


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

hm12 said:


> maybe you should try calling on their number which by the way is ALWAYS busy they might tell you on phone if the pick up your call


merit lest display ho gae hain un ke link per


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> merit lest display ho gae hain un ke link per


which link? their website shows the last year merit list not this year


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

hm12 said:


> which link? their website shows the last year merit list not this year


so guys whats your merit number


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> so guys whats your merit number


135 :/ yours?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

my name dint come... am feeling sooo doomed... not even in waiting ...


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> my name dint come... am feeling sooo doomed... not even in waiting ...


are you sure coz there are 10 waiting lists?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

am trying to find out... sub nalaikon k names are there... i guess they dint consider my test i changed my centre from pindi to lhr on the test day


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> am trying to find out... sub nalaikon k names are there... i guess they dint consider my test i changed my centre from pindi to lhr on the test day


call them and ask.....


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i'll call them tomorrow... i guess no one will be at their office right now,......


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> i'll call them tomorrow... i guess no one will be at their office right now,......


yes of course its too late now office closes at 4 pm


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

first admission list: Mission Statement
waiting lists: Waiting List

- - - Updated - - -

guys i am really concerned because i only saw 2 foreigners listed in the waiting list. and i see 4 different categories: open, open merit, fed. gov't, and foreign.
what is the difference between open and open merit???
i didn't see "overseas" so maybe that is open? no idea. 
why are there only 2 foreign students and why are their aggregates soooo bad. it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> my name dint come... am feeling sooo doomed... not even in waiting ...


same here


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I found my name, it's in the 500s! :woot:OMG, I'm so excited, I'm gonna get admission!!!!!:woot:
The merit list is very weird and disorganized. There should be separate lists for fed govt, foreign and what not if they have seats reserved for them. But thankfully, I got into Shifa's first merit list, and I live in Islamabad anyway, so I'd not got to SZMC even if I got admission.



P.S: And before some nerd comes up to tell me my number is too low, I know, it was sarcasm...


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> I found my name, it's in the 500s! :woot:OMG, I'm so excited, I'm gonna get admission!!!!!:woot:
> The merit list is very weird and disorganized. There should be separate lists for fed govt, foreign and what not if they have seats reserved for them. But thankfully, I got into Shifa's first merit list, and I live in Islamabad anyway, so I'd not got to SZMC even if I got admission.


nice joke!!:roll:

- - - Updated - - -

mine is between 250 and 260, do i stand a chance:?


----------

